# Feliway experience? and car travel questions.



## RLMVN (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi there!! Just wondering if anyone has any experiences they can share about the feliway diffuser? I am moving into my moms home to take care of her cat and dog while she is away traveling for the year. I am nervous as to how my cats will react with the new animals and surroundings and am hoping this feliway diffuser could possibly help ease the stress....

As for car travel - those of you with multiple cats.. Do you travel with them in 1 large crate as compared to a single crate for each cat??? I have 2 cats that get along very well and have typically always travelled together since kittens in the same large crate but the longest travel they have done together is 3 hours.

Do you bring your cats to the vet to sedate them for the ride? any tricks and tips to help them settle down? My cats will both usually cry, pant and panic unless sedated... but i always feel so terrible that i consider sedating them. I have only sedated them twice in the 4 times i have moved in the past 4 years..

Please let me know what you think!!


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

My cats ride in a dog crate... The up to 25 pounds size... I'm not sure what the dimensions are. But they fit nicely. At least now while skeeter is a kitten... Mine sometimes cry but putting a blanket over the crate helps them to keep quite and they usually go to sleep. Um instead of going to the vet you could use some liquid calming stuff that I have called Richards Organics pet calm.... You just squirt the dose in their mouth... It's worked really well he few times I've used it... 

Also for the diffuser. I've used it a couple times... I think it did help but don't expect like miracles or anything... It does help though for new environment situations 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

For a long trip (more than a 2 hours) I would give them each their own dog crate with litterbox in it.

I have a feliway diffuser and I swear by it. I've heard lots of people say that it didn't help or it smelled bad or whatever but..... I can't smell it and if I didn't have one I'm afraid MowMow would kill us all in our sleep. If I let it run out I have about a week grace period before he starts getting aggressive with the Book. He's mean tempered and cranky and attacks poor Book for the littlest infraction. WITH the diffuser he's way more laid back and willing to forgive (both of us) for irritating him.


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

Mine scream if they are by themselves in a crate in the car :lol: 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

I have three diffusers in my house. One for each area the cats spend time in the most. Keeps my three males in a proper mindset. I don't smell them at all.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I think feliway works. I also use calming spray and calming collars. I have a nervous cat that used to spend alot of time hiding under the bed and now with feliway in the living room and a calming collar on her she comes downstairs and sits in my lap in the evenings.


----------



## Emma clarke (Jan 2, 2013)

I have just got some feliway today so will let u know my experience


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I think you'll find Feliway is hit or miss. It works really well with some cats, not at all with others. It really worked to calm my Muffs when I was introducing Abby...but it had no effect on Abby. So, the best thing to do is to give it a try. If it does work for your cats, then it might help to spray some Feliway in the carrier/crate during your travels as well. 

When I travel, my girls each go in their own carrier, although my carriers are large and both cats can easily turn around in them. The longest trips they've taken have been 3 hours. I'm typically treated to the Vienna Girls Choir for the first 20 minutes of the trip, but they tend to settle down and go to sleep after a while.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Feliway is brilliant but it depends on the cat. I first tried it when I found the nursing mother that I was hoping to keep last year. It had no effect on her but totally chilled our semi-feral!!


----------

